# Favorite Food/Seizures



## Isabelle16* (Jul 11, 2016)

Our puppy is 12 weeks old, and we originally started her on Taste of the Wild puppy food. She wouldn't eat it, and my mom gave me some Science Diet puppy food. She ate that and really liked it, but she started having seizures. When we ran out of the Science Diet we put her back on Taste of the Wild because we still had some here. Her seizures quit, but she barely would eat it and lost weight. We recently switched her to Beneful, because I was worried that she was too skinny, and we needed her to eat. She loves the Beneful, but has started having seizures again. Obviously something in the certain foods is causing seizures. I know Taste of the Wild is higher quality than the other two options.

Has anyone else's dog had seizures on certain foods? What brand puppy food would you recommend that she might actually think tastes good?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Science Diet and Beneful both have chicken, Taste of the Wild does not and is also grain free, so as a guess, maybe the chicken is the problem. I would try to find a food that is grain free and chicken free. I do feed Solid Gold and my gsd loves it, but it is expense. Wolfcub is their large breed puppy kibble.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

My dogs have done really well on fromm. I also add vital select beef and bison to their evening meals.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

If you think it's food related, I'd try a limited ingredient food. Many brands have them. Fewer ingredients=fewer variables.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Science Diet and Beneful are both horrible foods. Have you taken her to the vet about her seizures? The food may be entirely coincidental to them.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

How old is your puppy now? How long after switching goods did the seizures begin? And how often were the seizures? And how quickly after switching foods did they stop?


----------



## Isabelle16* (Jul 11, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> How old is your puppy now? How long after switching goods did the seizures begin? And how often were the seizures? And how quickly after switching foods did they stop?


We got her a few days before she was 8 weeks old, and she is now almost 13 weeks old. She was fine the first week we borough her home (she was eating TOTW). Then she started having seizures the same day we put her on Science Diet, and then it happened again when we switched to Beneful. When we stopped the Science Diet and started TOTW she never had any seizures. She was seizure free until we gave her Beneful. 

I am definitely planing to switch her food. I am thinking of Blue Buffalo (we have had good success with other pets eating this), or Merrick.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Try Orijen six fish or Large Breed Puppy. Whatever you do don't feed any food like Beneful or any Purina, science diet, etc. food, you might as well feed it corn laced with chemicals Read the reviews on Beneful and what have happened to peoples dogs.

https://www.forthepeople.com/class-action-lawyers/purina-beneful-dog-food-deaths/



Here is a site that will help with your decision on good food or not.

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------

